# صلاة في وقت الضيق



## tamav maria (22 مايو 2011)

​صلاة في وقت الضيق 



الهي الحبيب الصالح
الي من نلجأ يا رب ....و كلام الحياة الابدية عندك 
يحاربني الشيطان بكل الطرق و الوسائل فلا اجد لى ملاذا غيرك.
تحاربني شهواتي واهوائي فاهرب منها مستنجدا بك يا ملاذ الملتجأين الية يحاربني العالم بكل ما يملك من اسلحة الغواية والفساد و الضلال ...تارة و باسلحة القهر و الآلم...تارة اخرى و اجد نفسي وحيدا.
و انظر خلفي فلا اجد آثار اقدامك بجواري و كنت قد تعودت يا رب في شدائدي و ضيقاتي أن اري اثار قدميك مع آثاري علي رمال الطريق فأسألك يا ربي صارخا.
لماذا تركتني في الشدة وحدي .
*فاسمع صوتك الحنون هامسا "يا ولدي انك حين نظرت و لم ترى سوى اثارا واحدة على الطريق ...لم تكن هى اثارك, بل اثارى انا فقد حملتك و عبرت بك الضيقة لذلك فانت لم ترى سوى اثاري انا "*
حقا يا رب . انت هو الملجأ لنا.
انت هو المعين في الشدائد....
فكن معنا الى الابد أمين. ​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

امين

صلاة رائعة جدا 
شكرا ليك يا قمر​


----------



## النهيسى (26 مايو 2011)

آمين آمين آمين
شكرا للصلاه الجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

​


----------

